# Babies



## Tab003 (Nov 8, 2011)

Had 33 babies born over the weekend (between 3 does)!! I m excited!!
Bunch's Mandy GC( Californian) her first litter and she has done very well on the show table. I am hoping for some nice babies from her.
Also, NZ babies.
Just wanted to share.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

WooHoo! that is a bunch of popples! Congrats! Send pics when you can! I am waiting on 8 does to pop this month....

Shannon


----------



## Tab003 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cals to One of my favorite breeds!! I will try post mine & you post too. 
Good luck w/all the does.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulation on allllllll the bunnies


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

Soon as I get some, you can be I will be posting pics! ...


----------



## norcal (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!   My set-up couldn't handle that many.  I'm needing desperately to expand.  lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations!  Thanks for sharing.

Hope all is well.  And all are healthy!


----------

